# First mods



## Mattsaenz00 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m a newbie when it comes to car mods so I was wondering which mods I should start out with. I have a 2011 six speed manual.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Mattsaenz00 said:


> I’m a newbie when it comes to car mods so I was wondering which mods I should start out with. I have a 2011 six speed manual.


Depends on your budget and what you like. I generally start off by getting my windows tinted and then getting wheels/tires. I think those 2 things alone can totally change the way a car looks and can set you apart from other Cruze's


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Mattsaenz00 said:


> I’m a newbie when it comes to car mods so I was wondering which mods I should start out with. I have a 2011 six speed manual.



You could get a exhaust change. Like for me I took off my resonator and muffler and added a Y-pipe to make it sound great. I also have a K&N Intake coming in which will add little throttle response and noise. But tinting is a great place to start, or even plastidipping.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Mattsaenz00 said:


> I’m a newbie when it comes to car mods so I was wondering which mods I should start out with. I have a 2011 six speed manual.


Could always blackout your bowties, either with PlastiDip or Vinyl. Putting Vinyl on mine later this week, Saturday at the latest. Been working on finding a way to have all of my forward facing white lights on with my HIGHs. Did that with my Silverado, and love it, long DARK roads late at night.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Mattsaenz00 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a newbie when it comes to car mods so I was wondering which mods I should start out with. I have a 2011 six speed manual.
> ...


While having all the lights on is usually illegal, and actually hurts your night vision it's usually a simple mod to make it happen. What year/trim/options do you have?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> While having all the lights on is usually illegal, and actually hurts your night vision it's usually a simple mod to make it happen. What year/trim/options do you have?


14 ECO. It's private road where I intend on using all forward-facing lights anyways. Besides, it's only illegal when you get caught. :signlol: My highbeam rule is "if I see headlights or tail lights in front of me, drop to lows." Easier than trying to judge distances at night.


----------

